# Weathered AHM E-L SW-1



## LostInHoboken (Jun 3, 2017)

Here's an SW-1 "dummy" that I weathered recently. I have a powered which is in similar shape. Looks like it's ready for the scrap heap!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

You're right, it's downright rusting away! Well done.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

if you ever decide to pull it from service it's dressed for the part.
:smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Down right filthy mess...beautiful job...
doesn't look like it's been washed in
decades.

Don


----------



## ebtnut (Mar 9, 2017)

Just to pick a nit, that is not an SW-1. Believe it is an Athearn Baldwin S-12.


----------



## LostInHoboken (Jun 3, 2017)

ebtnut said:


> Just to pick a nit, that is not an SW-1. Believe it is an Athearn Baldwin S-12.


Thank you ebtnut - I am sure you are correct. I am not that familiar with early switchers. Bought this off eBay awhile back, and I don't even think it had a box.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

ebtnut said:


> Just to pick a nit, that is not an SW-1. Believe it is an Athearn Baldwin S-12.


 Close, but it's an AHM Baldwin S2, the molded on railings and small notch under the cab are the giveaways. I have a Rock Island that I bought as a dummy and it was easy to power using old parts from an AHM GP18. Here's a slightly older BN we run.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice weathering job. :thumbsup:


----------



## LostInHoboken (Jun 3, 2017)

time warp said:


> Close, but it's an AHM Baldwin S2, the molded on railings and small notch under the cab are the giveaways. I have a Rock Island that I bought as a dummy and it was easy to power using old parts from an AHM GP18. Here's a slightly older BN we run.
> 
> View attachment 318154


Hey that is a nice paint job! How did you get rid of that giant hole under the cab???


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

This is an earlier version of the same engine that doesn't have the notch. I found this one NIB at The Roundhouse in Louisville, KY. It was made new in '74.


----------



## LostInHoboken (Jun 3, 2017)

time warp said:


> This is an earlier version of the same engine that doesn't have the notch. I found this one NIB at The Roundhouse in Louisville, KY. It was made new in '74.


Oh, I see. Still a beautiful machine. I'm resigned to that giant gap, because if I ever want to take the thing apart someday...


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Yours is in nice shape, a lot of them have the railings all busted up and missing the bell. Here is the dummy unit I powered with stock parts, it wasn't hard and made a nice engine. This one is the later version and has the notch like the one you have. We need to make yours run!


----------



## LostInHoboken (Jun 3, 2017)

time warp said:


> Yours is in nice shape, a lot of them have the railings all busted up and missing the bell. Here is the dummy unit I powered with stock parts, it wasn't hard and made a nice engine. This one is the later version and has the notch like the one you have. We need to make yours run!
> 
> View attachment 318626


Your Rock Island switcher is very pretty. Actually I have two of these units - one dummy and one sort of powered - both of which I (over) weathered. The powered one, a buy off eBay, runs when it feels like it, which is about the same as its owner. The dummy unit must have been run to death, because the wheels in the trucks are super wobbly, and I don't feel confident in trying to break open the things to see if they are fixable. So the dummy is just a prop for the yard.

Just finished a Pola freight shed to add to the layout. Will try to get pix up soon.


----------

